# Bonnet creek - best building to stay in



## GeraldineT (Aug 17, 2011)

We will be going to bonnet creek in October. Need a 2br.  Will be traveling with hubby, myself and 3 kids (1,3&5).  So we want something kind of close to a good pool for kids first.  We have only been there once and it was before expansion of new towers.  

TIA


----------



## Sandi Bo (Aug 17, 2011)

Just stayed in building 6 last week-end.  Very nice!  

There is a pool in front of building 6 with a 0 ft. entry which would be nice with little kids.  In front of building 5 is a 0 ft. entry pool with the "attached" lazy river.  These buildings are so close to each other that staying at either one gives you easy access to both pools.  

The shuttle picks up in the parking lot of building 6.  (Again easy access from either building).

You cannot see the fireworks from building 6 (blocked by buildings 4 and 5).  However, there is a "viewing room" (presidentilal suite) in building 1 that is available to all.   It's fireworks "from afar".  At this time of year we could see Epcot's fireworks. At times we thought they were over (I think during laser light times).  And they were over in less than 15 minutes.  But, it was fun for one night (a nice walk over and relaxing to watch).

The hotel is under construction, between buildings 3 and 6, thus you cannot walk completely around the lake.

I don't think any building would be bad, but if you want new, I'd go with 5 or 6.

HTH, Sandi


----------



## JimMIA (Aug 17, 2011)

We stayed in Tower 4 in May, and we really liked that location, although I think 4,5, or 6 would all be great.  

As mentioned above, the pools at 6 and 5 are both very nice for kids.  The one at Tower 6 is called the Pirate pool and has a pretty good waterslide in addition to the zero entry pool.  There are lazy rivers at Tower 5 and at the Main Building (just on the other side of Tower 4), and the Tower 4 pool (the only "adult pool" at WBC) is immediately adjacent to the lazy river at Tower 5.  

One of the things we liked about Tower 4 is that it was away from the noise of the Tower 5 pool, but in between both of the lazy rivers.

DELETED...CUZ i WAS wrong!

You can call the resort directly a week or so before your arrival to make requests.  Just ask for an upper floor "fireworks view" if that's important to you.  (Frankly, we like the lake view better, but you may not.).  The WBC number is 407-238-3500.


----------



## GeraldineT (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for the info.  I would rather the pool/lake/inside view than a view of the parking lot so that I can see fireworks.  We live at the jersey shore so my kids see fireworks all the time.  Boardwalk has them on wednesdays.  Town has them every other Thursday.  Local minor league does them on Friday.  Neighboring boardwalk on Sunday.  Now once my kids are in bed hubby and I like to sit on the balcony.  Bottle of wine, some apps.   That's my favorite part of vacation.


----------



## JimMIA (Aug 17, 2011)

GeraldineT said:


> Now once my kids are in bed hubby and I like to sit on the balcony.  Bottle of wine, some apps.


Yep, I hear ya'!  Nothing better than a bottle of good wine, a lake view, and Angry Birds!


----------



## GeraldineT (Aug 17, 2011)

JimMIA said:


> Yep, I hear ya'!  Nothing better than a bottle of good wine, a lake view, and Angry Birds!



I am addicted to those games.   First it was just on the iPad but now I have an iPhone.  I actually meant apps like wings and nachos but love those apps too.  

My main concern is proximity to good pools.  Not many trips to the pool where I don't have to run back to the room for something. I like the main building because it has the sprayground.  Have to google earth it and see.  Don't like the building across the lake that much with the regular water slide.  Hubby of course wants to be by the bar.


----------



## JimMIA (Aug 17, 2011)

GeraldineT said:


> My main concern is proximity to good pools.  Not many trips to the pool where I don't have to run back to the room for something I like the main building because it has the sprayground.  Have to google earth it and see.  Don't like the building across the lake that much with the regular water slide.  Hubby of course wants to be by the bar.


Bldg 5 might be an ideal compromise.  It's really close to the Pirate Pool at Bldg 6, but the pool bar at Bldg 4 is just on the other side of the Bldg 5 lazy river.


----------



## JimMIA (Aug 17, 2011)

*Fireworks*

On my post above, I was wrong and SandiBo was right.  Bldge 4 & 5 DO block the fireworks view from Bldg 6 unless you're in a very high floor.


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (Aug 17, 2011)

At Bonnett Creek my favorite buildings are building 5 &6. The lazy river at bdg 5 is great for the kids, and you have a bar there too. There is also a nice BBQ area between 5&6. The water slide & pool are nice at 6.  Bar prices are so expensive, we like to relax on the balcony with our own drinks, or we pack a few in a small cooler to take to the pool. Have fun, I hope you like the resort.


----------



## GeraldineT (Aug 17, 2011)

WeLovetoTravel said:


> At Bonnett Creek my favorite buildings are building 5 &6. The lazy river at bdg 5 is great for the kids, and you have a bar there too. There is also a nice BBQ area between 5&6. The water slide & pool are nice at 6.  Bar prices are so expensive, we like to relax on the balcony with our own drinks, or we pack a few in a small cooler to take to the pool. Have fun, I hope you like the resort.



We bring beer and wine but it's just cheaper and easier for a mixed drink to just buy.  By the time you buy all the ingredients The bar would have been cheaper.


----------



## GeorgeInNePa (Aug 18, 2011)

November 2010, we stayed in building 4, third floor.

My wife and kids rode the elevator to the top floor and watched the fireworks from the elevator lobby.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 18, 2011)

*pictures from building 4*

I stayed in Building 4 recently. To see the fireworks from 1366, I had to go onto the balcony.

Building 4 works well for me...a hot tub and pool just outside the door, and  short walk to either the pirate pool and one lazy river in one direction or the other lazy river and the kiddy pool in the other direction...the lobby and activities area (pool tables) are close too

Ive posted photos here

There are day and night shots from the balcony as well as pics of the room (2 bed deluxe,) and the kids pool area located close to the lobby and activities center


----------



## GeraldineT (Aug 18, 2011)

Ron, thanks for the info and the pics.  The pool with the water features is where I will probably spend a majority of my pool time.  With a 1, 3 & 5 year old it's just perfect.


----------



## Shelbyd95 (Aug 19, 2011)

ronparise said:


> I stayed in Building 4 recently. To see the fireworks from 1366, I had to go onto the balcony.
> 
> Building 4 works well for me...a hot tub and pool just outside the door, and  short walk to either the pirate pool and one lazy river in one direction or the other lazy river and the kiddy pool in the other direction...the lobby and activities area (pool tables) are close too
> 
> ...



Just stayed in building 4 myself but only on the 4th floor (usually on a much higher floor)  They were going to give me a room in building 1 overlooking the wonderful parking lot...I told him I was hoping to get a waterview but he told me that they usually reserve those for VIPs.  I told him that must be new because we have stayed in bldg 4 overlooking the water for the past two years.  The funny thing is that when my MIL (VIP owner) travelled with us, we got the parking lot view.


----------



## Don (Aug 19, 2011)

GeraldineT said:


> Thanks for the info.  I would rather the pool/lake/inside view than a view of the parking lot so that I can see fireworks.


I would suggest Tower 5, 7th floor or higher, odd numbered 80's.  They give you a view of everything but Tower 6.  Off in the distance, across the lake in the early morning, you can watch the hot air balloons rise.


----------

